# mysql and mdf files



## ripetungi (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm a very new user to mysql.  I have created a mysql database to use with php using dreamweavermx on OS X, from stratch.  However, I have a new problem, have been provided with a sql database created by Mircosoft Access with the file extenstion .mdf on a Windows operating system.  What I understand of mdf files in that they have to be mounted to be accessed on OS X.  I have tried using Toast to access it, but this doesn't seem to work.  I have also created a new database in mysql and placed the mdf file in the data storage folder, but again can't access the information of the file.  Can I use mdf files on OS X, and how.  Also because the database is needed for a website, with the person creating their own sql databases, can I write a code so the person can upload the database every so often with the front end user page still the same (same php page code taking to the sql database).  Am concerned that with the different operating systems this is not possible to do.  As I say am very new to mysql and php, but really want to learn it more as its great - fusturating fun! Is their someone who can help, please.


----------



## billbaloney (Jun 21, 2006)

An MDF file was probably originally exported from Microsoft SQL Server.  You should ask the person who provided this file to re-export the database as a standard SQL file (filename.sql), which MySQL should then be able to import.  But MDF is itself a proprietary format, and you most likely will not find any way to import it directly into MySQL.


----------



## ripetungi (Jun 21, 2006)

cheers for the answer 
Think I understand the problems with mysql and mircosoft sql server.  However, talked to the person and asked them to export the database as a sql file extenstion.  They are saying that they can't not, because of what they are using (mircosoft buidge or something with sql server) they can export them as excel files or html tables.  Can I then use these to import the information into mysql? and then how would this work with updating the database once published on the net working with php?  Have asked them to send me html tables (was I correct in this choice?)


----------



## billbaloney (Jun 21, 2006)

> Can I then use these to import the information into mysql?



In terms of an HTML table, which I take to mean an HTML file containing the data marked up as a table, the answer is no.  I don't think you'll find a single application or script in the world that can take data marked up as an HTML table and understand it as a data table.

Probably the best of those options is "Excel files", if by that he means CSV (comma-separated values) format.  Even then, you'll have to do some reading -- the answer for how to get a non-SQL-format data file into any database isn't generally straightforward.

It seems like you might want to learn a little more about MySQL and scripting in general before delving deeper into your project.  A sustained investment of time for self-education in this area will yield massive time savings down the road.


----------

